
Jeff Bezos Screws Amazon Workers. Now He Wants to Do That at the Washington Post - smacktoward
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/washington-post-jeff-bezos_us_59df9245e4b00abf3646fff9
======
sunstone
Sure, but that's ok because he wants to donate the savings to charity.

------
vfulco
Don't you get it? The theme is "daring greatly...so long as the little people
get squeezed harder and become more powerless..."

